# Looking for good breeder around Houston Texas



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

I am looking for a good breeder in the Houston area. I really like the working line dogs that I have seen though I am not totally sold either way. The only type of competition I may be interested in would most likely be obedience. I had been looking hard at one breeder in California but now I am not so sure I want to have to ship these poor pups. 

I also really prefer the sable coloring. This is the dog I am currently in love with and if my husband would let me I would fly out to get him yesterday. Just to give you an idea of the type I like... BALTO OF KREATIVE KENNELS

Are sable dogs allowed to compete? Sorry if this is a dumb question but I read the thread about some PB GSD are and some arent because of color so I wasnt sure. 

So far the type I have been looking at are the imported GSD from Germany. Those seem to be the ones I really liked but I dont have much knowledge in picking the _right _kinds of dogs I would want for my needs ie home protection/family companion/obedience competition. 

I do know that I am not to big a fan of the standard black and tan coloring though the bi-******** are gorgeous... I guess I just really like the dark rich colors with large frames.... I sound like a dog snob.. sorry if this offends. Its just so damned hard to know who is a good breeder and who isnt even with the helpful links and descriptions here. 

Any advice would really be appreciated.


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

I live in the Conroe/Woodlands area north of Houston and have also looked for good working line breeders in this area and haven’t found much at all. I did find websites for some that were in texas though. I haven’t talked to any of them personally, as I am not totally ready to get a pup yet. 

http://www.germelhaus.com/puppies.htm . In Princeton, TX (near Dallas). West German, east german, and Belgian combo lines. They have blacks and sables. They have been recommended by people on this forum before. Don’t know their prices. 

http://www.vanmeerhoutshepherds.com/index.htm . In Hutto, Texas (which is about 20 miles NE of Austin). Working lines, sables. No specific lines mentioned, but they do not look DDR to my untrained eye. Smaller breeder. Dogs are titled. They have also been recommended by some people on this forum many times. $1500-1800. 
I also know a lady in a Schutzhund club in this area who bought an older dog (4yrs) from this breeder. She is a very good dog, balanced, with good drives from what I saw.

http://www.gerdeshaus.com/ . In north texas. Black and black sable. Working lines. Start at $1500. Don’t know much about them. 


Hope this helps and good luck!!!


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Hello from Friendswood, Texas. I just bought a gsd puppy from Joe Tackett in Dayton(Shutzhund K-9 USA is the kennel name). My puppy is working lines, W.German/Slavic and is a male sable. He doesn't have puppies right now but he has a wealth of info. and could possibly point you in the right direction. Our club, the Good Shepherd Club meets most Sat. at 9 and we welcome new members. I am new to the sport but my dog has been bred to excel at Shutzhund. We have been training since June and have been working on obedience and protection, soon to start on tracking. I am very happy with my choice. Feel free to pm me for more info.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Klamari said:


> http://www.gerdeshaus.com/ . In north texas. Black and black sable. Working lines. Start at $1500. Don’t know much about them.


Gerdeshaus is right down the road from me. They're a small family kennel and they work and title their dogs themselves. Very nice kennel. If I were looking to spend $1500 for a quality pup I'd buy from them, but I'm more of a rescue fan myself.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

GermelHaus is the BEST. I work with Mellodee with my pup Otto..... She is awsome!!! My dog Otto grandpa is ELI. He is amazing I have seen him in action beautiful dogs. Mellodee is very into her dogs and take wonderful care of them. She has been my go to person on all my training and also helps out with any questions I have. Please PM me with more questions I have her number. I highly recommend her. Also I know Amanada wih Gerdeshaus she has great dogs aswell. I have visted with her and her husband. She is very sweet and knowledgeable she breeds great pups. I have also seen her dog Arkon in action too (WOW). Both of these breeders are great!!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Klamari said:


> http://www.germelhaus.com/puppies.htm . In Princeton, TX (near Dallas). West German, east german, and Belgian combo lines. They have blacks and sables. They have been recommended by people on this forum before. Don’t know their prices.
> 
> http://www.vanmeerhoutshepherds.com/index.htm . In Hutto, Texas (which is about 20 miles NE of Austin). Working lines, sables. No specific lines mentioned, but they do not look DDR to my untrained eye. Smaller breeder. Dogs are titled. They have also been recommended by some people on this forum many times. $1500-1800.


I second both of these recommendations (GerdesHaus looks good, too, but I don't know them personally) --they're where I'd look if I was in that area and in the market for a working-line dog.

Sables are allowed to compete in every dog event--it's the dominant (and at one time, the predominant) color in the GSD breed. It's just that it is easy to avoid having a sable puppy in a litter (if you don't want any sables, don't breed a sable), and the black-tan pattern has become so popular and thoroughly dominant in the conformation ring so it can be harder to win in conformation events when you have a sable dog.

Christine


----------



## jmincy (Dec 22, 2004)

Check your PMs


----------



## Saxtonhill (Jan 9, 2007)

Germelhaus has an excellent reputation. 

I have been very happy with my Fernheim girl, who excels at tracking and agility. Fernheim is located in northern Texas, in Sherman. www.fernheimgsds.com


----------



## raybeez (Oct 16, 2010)

I had a very BAD experience with nevadahaus kennels. I think he's near Dallas...Rockwell?? I would highly NOT recommend this kennel.


----------



## Timsar (Apr 30, 2014)

I know this thread is a little older but Im looking for a good male sable working line gsd myself and wanted to get more recommendations from people here.

I'm mainly looking at GerdesHaus German Shepherds - Texas - Breed, Import German Shepherd, GerdesHaus Texas German Shepherd Breeder and =:= Germelhaus German Shepherd Dogs =:= Breeding Top Working Schutzhund GSDs

Any other suggestions? or any reviews on these two breeders?


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

I haven't really heard anything about Gerdeshaus from anyone but I hear great thing from Germelhaus. If I wanted a puppy right now I would call Germelhaus


----------



## Timsar (Apr 30, 2014)

Do you know what their prices look like?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi Timsar,

Another suggestion to help with your research.

There have been reviews on this board for Germelhaus, you can use the search function to help pull the threads up. I've seen that particular kennel mentioned here fairly often when people are looking for pups in Texas.

Welcome to the board and good luck with your puppy hunting.


----------

